

Technical aspects of OS X file server access performance - moe
http://www.tempel.org/OSXFileServerPerformance

======
josho
I wonder how relevant this is today (the article is over a year old, and is
not clear which version of OS X it is discussing).

As I understand it with Mavericks the default file sharing protocol was SMB2,
in Yosemite it is now SMB3. With such major changes in the network stack
(caching is one of them), I wonder if the inefficiencies in Finder have been
resolved.

